# I got bored and built a boat...



## 1976mt250e (Jan 4, 2006)

Well, last week I got bored and decided to built a boat. Drew up plans for a 4x8 flat bottom and had the shell together in no time, and today I finished the seats, sealed all the seams, and painted it. Tomorrow I'm heading over to get it inspected! It was a fairly easy and fun project, and I have less than $60 in it! If anyone can think of anything I should add to it, let me know! I've got one electric motor and one 5hp gas motor for it, and am working on a full rain canopy. Enjoy!


----------



## NickRummy (Sep 26, 2006)

I want to see some pictures of it in the water!

What are the dimensions?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Kudos on the will to build it. 

My concern would be (and I can't tell by the pics) did you put any sort of bouyant material in it (foam?). If not, if you take on water I'd think it'll do a lot more than just swamp. I'd also suggest keepin the 5 horse off it for now. If that isn't balanced well, a slight weight shift might be enough to nose down and drive her straight down like a jet diver.

I'm no engineer by any means, so I could be way off base with my thinking. Just wear a PFD and keep the gear to a minimum on your maiden voyage.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

2' or less this weekend on Erie, I hear the Walleye are biting!


----------



## NickRummy (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm gonna agree with the above. I wanted to see how it sat in the water. Thats why I was asking for pictures. I'd definitely pack lightly on the first trip. I'd even just try and motor around a small pond or similar first.


----------



## 1976mt250e (Jan 4, 2006)

It is about 4ft wide, and 8 foot long. I'm curious as well to see how it sits in the water! The 5hp probably won't be on it for quite a while, mostly because it will only be seeing Mogadore and Nimisila. As for taking on water, I have a 12volt pump that I am going to keep onboard with me at all times, should I ever have the need, but hopefully not. I'm thinking about mounting my batteries in the front of the boat, and just running cables all the way back to the motor to help balance it out. It is actually going to meet the water later this evening after the clearcoat is dry, I will post some pictures!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Pretty Cool! Reminds me of one of those beach storming vehicles like they used in Normandy. You may have trouble finding a partner for it's maiden voyage though.  I can't see any reason why it wouldn't float just fine providing that it's water tight (duh) Looks like it was time consuming.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Not long after the boat gets wet, the wood will swell, creating cracks at the seams in spots, and will begin taking on water. Not only will it take on water, but the soaked up water in the wood will take on more weight. With more weight means the boat would sit lower in the water, if at all. Then when a wave kicks up for some reason, the water from that will go over the bow and into the boat. 

If you were to take that boat to Mogadore, I can pretty much bet that the Division of Watercraft that lurks out there quite often, would be on your rear end like white on rice.

But heck!!!!! I am all for hearing how well your life jackets kept ya afloat.

flash-------------------------------------------------out


----------



## 1976mt250e (Jan 4, 2006)

The maiden voyage will be in the farm pond, and the only passengers will be a few cinder blocks...... I'm not overly worried about the wood absorbing water, because all the seams are fiberglassed, screw heads sealed with epoxy resin, and the paint is covered in polyeurethane, but then again, I've never built a boat before, or anything like this.... so it might be going straight to the bottom.... We'll see what the division of watercraft says tomorrow morning at the inspection... If anyone has any names floating around for it, I'm all ears!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

If it floats how about $60.00 boat or Crappie Habitat if/when it sinks. I'm with flash, it might not absorb water right away, but it's made of plywood it's bound to get wet sooner or later.


----------



## 1976mt250e (Jan 4, 2006)

yea, I think it will eventually absorb water and be junk, but if i can get a years fun out of it, a $60 habitat is fine by me

sides are also 16 or 18 inches high.....can't really remember


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

76 I hope it works out for ya, I worked on boats years ago with Jim Simmons at simmons marine, ohhh how i loved to feel great after laying fiberglass blankets down and inhaling MEKTP.. course the headache later was AWFUL. Anyways, seen others doing the same and they did fine. Good luck and as for a name......Reel Tales....get it.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I dont really think it is going to float with a person in it. But still it is a neat project. GOOD LUCK


----------



## 1976mt250e (Jan 4, 2006)

it floats! no leaks (yet).

Myself and a few cinder blocks went on a test float in the farm pond.

Pulled it back out to dry off so i can throw another coat of polyeurethane (can't ever spell that right) on it.

Hopefully finish it up tomorrow and give it a complete test when I get more time... lunch breaks from work don't quite cut it....


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

You know what? CONGRATS TO YOU! I mean sheesh, you've got the gumption to go out and build yourself a boat - that's better than anything I've done when I'm bored. Usually it's just TV and a six pack!

Poo on all the haters in here telling you what "might" happen - sounds to me like you've covered all the basics.........epoxy, fiberglass.........

I really hope it works out for you and I'm curious to see how well your maiden voyage goes! Good luck! You've got me in your corner rooting for you!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Like Skarfer, when I'm bored, I get on here or recorded fishing shows. If ya get bored next weekend, I was thinking of throwing a cabin together.....not a big one, maybe 15 by 25 or something...


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

Nice Job! You built a Boat Dude! Nice... Good Luck with her I'm excited to see some pictures of it in the water!


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

I would hate to see what you could build when your not bored LOL . A friend had a home made boat just like yours. We used it on his farm pond for two years before it started to take in water . The boat was also in the weather ( GA ) year round . As long as you have it coated and sealed good with resin it should last at least a year. That is without banging it around alot. Down side was its weight it was a tank .I would think twice about added a 5hp .. Be safe and have fun with her . Thanks for sharing your build with us .


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

It should float because it has alot of displacement. In the long run I would have to put my money on it rotting but for $60 you know what they say what ever floats your boat. Have you got it inspected yet. I'm just curious what they said cause I'm welding an aluminum boat and need to get it inspected soon. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=63107
here is a link to an earlier post if you guys want to see a boat project.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Good job on the boat . Hey if it passes inspection . Do you want to sell one of those . I have been looking for a cheap mogadore and nimi boat


----------



## 1976mt250e (Jan 4, 2006)

Took the boat for a full spin around the farm pond with another person in it. Floats in 3 inches of water with 2 people in it(about 380lbs), giving about 13 inches of freeboard... Fairly stable, everyone is right, NO 5hp!! electric only! Even with both people in the back seat, it is stable, and with the batteries and gear up in the nose, it should be good. Pictures will be posted as soon as I get them off my cell phone. Inspection is going to have to wait until Monday, had too much fun in the pond to make it over there.


It has been a fun project, learned alot...... The next one will be longer, and about 3 inches narrower (so it fits between the wheelwells of my truck)

Fishon32, that boat looks awesome! I've been thinking about doing an aluminum boat, but my welding is only so-so right now... I'll let you know what they tell me Monday morning.

Snake69, I just helped put up a small pole barn a few weekends ago, a cabin sounds like a plan! haha


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

1976mt250e,
Have you checked out the home-built boat web sites like Glen-L.com? There are lots of tips, instructions, plans etc. for the amature boat builder. I myself put together a tortured plywood stitch-and-glue boat called the One Sheet Skiff several years ago from free plans. It still hasn't seen the water. It's at Row v Wade's house and I think he's planning on making it into a bookshelf


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

76, I have built 3 in my years. One was 12' 6" long and just under 4' wide. One 14' 2" and one 10'. they where all pointed in the front. The 12 and 14 where framed in 1x2 oak with a plywood shell. Covered in epoxy with fiberglass tape. The 3rd was a stich and glue and was so tipsy that I sold it to a fellow who owned a resturant and he uses it for display. All where inspected by the ODWC and passed. The 12 was given to my sons friend for graduation and is still used once a week and is now 16 years old. The 14 sits in my son in laws garage and is never used. ( to busy to fish) The 14'+ has to be titled and was issued HIN's which was a real pain. 
All wood boats need extra attention and can't be left in the weather year after year. There is no better fealing to fish out of a boat you built and hear the praise you get from other folks. Make sure the boat has some sort of a keel to keep it tracking stright and enjoy. John


----------



## 1976mt250e (Jan 4, 2006)

crookedstrip, good idea about the keel, hadn't thought of that

Here are the pictures of the ''maiden voyage''


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

My freinds dad buildt a boat simalar to yours when I was in my teens. It was 8' long and had fiberglass wraped around the bow and underside for strength. We had a 3 hp motor on it and used it on the Portage river. We ran that boat for about 2 years before his dad took it back from us. I guess we tested it out for him enough.


----------



## NickRummy (Sep 26, 2006)

That things awesome! Turned out great! 

your next boat should have a clear plexi bottom


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

Wait, wait, in picture DSC000972 whats that I see next to the boat... A BASS, WHAT ARE YOU DOIN TALKING TO YOUR FRIEND, GET THE BASS!!!!
LOL

Dont forget the live well, or coleman lunchpale with a aireator.
LOL
pretty cool.


----------



## Muskie Man (Aug 15, 2006)

when is the flood Noah? lol nice job.:C


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

When I was a kid some 45 years ago we use to get some white foam packing crates from Massey Furgesen and float them down stream and fish off of them. When need of a boat almost anything will do. Nice to see the photos. Nice job. John


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

I don't seen to be getting the up dated posts in my e-mail. What have I done wrong? John


----------



## NickRummy (Sep 26, 2006)

crooked stripe said:


> I don't seen to be getting the up dated posts in my e-mail. What have I done wrong? John


Do you use Yahoo email service? If so, yahoo has been delaying the notifications. I have the same problem. You'll get the notifications in a day or two....


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

title should've read "I got boards and built a boat"
Thats so cool! You could add some detachable wheels and use to transport to the lake, heck you could custom make it into a haulin mulch trailer too!


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah put an axle on it and you can trailer some goose decoys to the field.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

WOW! It looks like it floats well too. NICE JOB.


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

Great job on the boat! Looks great and seems like it will provide a lot of enjoyment!


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

That's very cool. Great job. I'll keep an eye out for you on mogadore.

Steve


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice pics. What you are going do with the $59,000 you saved from not buying a new Ranger ???? LOL


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

awesome! Great job on the boat. let us know how the inspection goes.
connie


----------

